# Custom HO Scale Figures?



## modelgirl (Feb 26, 2014)

I had a brilliant idea to build a Harry Potter themed module for our module group. It's falling apart on me, very little seems to be licensed that I can use so I'm going to have to make most everything by hand.
Anyone have any experience with customizing HO scale people to look like accurate miniatures of something really specific?
Just the thought of painting on little Harry Potter glasses seems impossible...


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't have a lot done yet but I found that using my heat gun on them will allow you to bend and shape them. Just be careful and don't get them too hot. That makes a mess.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

You might try and look and see if you can find a local artist that paints miniatures, or figurines in your area.

There are several companies offering unpainted assortment of HO figures, and you may have to get creative for some depending on what poses you want.

Or if you find a talented artist that can do everything. Some of them carve them out of wood, or mold them out of clay before painting.

I would think that there would be a few in your vicinity with Boston close by.

There is also etsy, you might be able to find someone on there that paints miniatures.

Best of luck!

John


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So, for spin casting or injection molding, a 25mm figure (slightly larger than HO) original model costs about $400 for a fantasy or wargaming figurine. Obviously, once the mold is created, the figure can be molded / cast thousands of times. I have been painting miniatures for 40 some years, and do have some contacts in the industry, if you want to try that route.

Probably a better way, though, would be to buy figures that have attributes you want, cut of parts, and recombine them. Still kind of expensive, though. Gaps and holes can be filed in with squadron putty; I actually managed to add a hat to a figure using putty once, but it was fiddly and I'm not sure I want to repeat the experience.

Then, of course, you have to paint them. Glasses aren't hard, just need a tiny brush, good light and magnification, and a very steady hand.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

You failed to mention if this is a DIY or what your budget for this project might be. That will tell how you could proceeded. Unpainted HO figures are cheap and that is what I use. You can get anything you want if you are willing to pay for it.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Model figures*

Model Girl;
Two other remote possibilities depend on larger Harry Potter figures, or maybe digital images being available. If you can get the larger figures, a "reduction pantograph"* can be used to duplicate the figure in a smaller size. If necessary, the new, smaller, copy can then be used as a new "original" to make an even smaller copy. Reduction pantographs are simple mechanical lever devices where a pointer, attached to the "input" end levers was moved over an original and, through leverage reduction, a cutter was moved a proportional, but smaller amount over the copy. I remember using one to engrave jewelery when I worked at Woolworths, many long years ago! This kind of pantograph was also used to make molds used in factory castings. I suspect both jobs are now done digitally. A Google search might turn up a photo of one. You could easily make your own pantograph from wood or metal strips, fastened with screws. The cutter, to make figures, could be a rotary tool like a Dremel, equipped with a tiny grinding bit. www.harborfreighttools.com has one for $10. It has much less power than a real Dremel, but enough for this job. It's other advantage, besides the price, is that it is quite a bit smaller and lighter.

3D printers are coming into hobby use now. They are much, much, more expensive than a simple pantograph. This may well rule them out for your project. They are used in factories to do the same job the pantograph did, but are more versitial, and accurate. As a digital device, they are out of this old codger's realm, beyond my understanding, and possibly the work of the devil, in my opinion! I will leave any explanation of them to those better qualified. (Aka. just about anybody!) 

Good Luck with your interesting project.

Traction fan

PS. Ive seen ads for HO "Hogwarts express" trains. Are there any figures included or available? 

PPS. * Before anyone says anything, yes I am a modeler of (heavy, mainline) traction.
And, no the pantograph referred to above has nothing to do with the current collector atop prototype or model electric locomotives.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Why would anyone say anything? Anyone who knows anything about electric locomotives (of any type) knows what the contraption on the top is called. They have the same name because they look very similar. I've used the other kind for copying drawings from chart sized monstrosities to 8.5x11 pictures.

Using a pantograph to copy a 3 dimensional figure would be an extraordinarily tedious process. Most artists use very small knives / chisels and files when making their models (from scratch, not copying an existing one), not a rotary tool. Clay and wax are common media, and the artist usually works at 1:1 scale (in other words, the finished model is the same size as the figures that will be cast / molded from it).

Today, the reduction is best handled using a 3D scanner and printer. These services are out there, often at the same company. There are even boutiques in NYC where you can do it on a walk-in basis and pick up a couple days later. You could even make a 3D scan of an action figure and reduce it in size. There are also places that offer you the ability to customize a wireframe figure and obtain a 3D printed copy, which you could modify somewhat if needed. Depending upon your artistic abilities, any of these could be a path to success for you.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

modelgirl said:


> Just the thought of painting on little Harry Potter glasses seems impossible...


If you do actually paint the HO figures your toothpick box will be your friend.

It is actually easy to paint those small faces with just the tip of a toothpick.
Try it, you'll enjoy doing it. You can even give Harry his real eye color in HO
scale.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> If you do actually paint the HO figures your toothpick box will be your friend.
> 
> It is actually easy to paint those small faces with just the tip of a toothpick.
> Try it, you'll enjoy doing it. You can even give Harry his real eye color in HO
> ...


Actually, assuming that you do enjoy that kind of fine detail work, a 0000 Spotter (that's a size and type of brush, if you don't recognize it) is much better than a toothpick. It's actually smaller, but it has bristles so you have better control of the paint. An 8x magnifier is very helpful, too.


----------



## modelgirl (Feb 26, 2014)

I did a little more research and discovered two things:


1. There was a game put out called "Dicers" with Harry Potter figures enclosed in clear dice. The figures are very very close to HO scale. I can break them out of the dice and I have my figures.

2. Hogsmeade Station in the movie was filmed at a real station in Yorkshire, Goathland. Bachmann and Hornby both made OO scale station buildings and I found a place in Canada that has most of what I need for a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Great! Have fun putting it all together. Post some pix when you're done.


----------



## cgraham (Jul 11, 2017)

*Custom HO Scale Harry Potter*

In this HO module, Hagrid started out as an O scale figure, greatly modified with doll makers clay. The buildings are a mix of OO scale Bachmann and Hornby models, slightly modified.


















I also scratch built Hogwarts:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I think the OP in this 2+ year old thread is long gone here, but I would be interested in seeing those photos.

Unfortunately, you didn'tpay your ransom to Photobucket, so your links don't work.

You can post photos directly, but you need to have at least 10 posts before you can do so.


----------

